# R.I.P. Panda



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

One of our fishes- Panda a black and white fantail passed away last night 

Ed is distraught- he was his fish. We are going to bury him tonight.

Sleep well little Panda, you'll be missed xxx


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Hes the one on the right


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, R.I.P Panda *


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah sadly Black moors don't live long , 
R.I.P Panda


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

aww poor panda, Ive had black moore's there quite hard to keep latest one turned orange then died was very confusing:lol2:


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

RIP panda!


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

RIP Panda.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we said a little prayer for him last night. He wont be forgotten xx


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw, sorry to hear about your loss.
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------

